

Accounting - Agile Project Management - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2009/05/accouting----ag.php

======
mattmcknight
There are good thorough discussions of these topics in David Anderson's "Agile
Management for Software Engineering" [http://www.amazon.com/Agile-Management-
Software-Engineering-...](http://www.amazon.com/Agile-Management-Software-
Engineering-Constraints/dp/0131424602) and similar concepts in Software by
Numbers [http://www.amazon.com/Software-Numbers-Low-Risk-High-
Return-...](http://www.amazon.com/Software-Numbers-Low-Risk-High-Return-
Development/dp/0131407287)

I think it's odd to suppose that fixing time and budget as opposed to fixing
scope/requirements needs to result in different management practices from a
PMI, SOX or any other perspective. It seems that fixing scope would be more
dangerous from an accounting perspective, because it is so difficult to
estimate cost to complete.

